# Mirabelli contro tutti, 4 Dicembre ore 20 su Top Calcio



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Come annunciato da Ravezzani, stasera, 4 Dicembre 2018, alle 20, andrà in diretta su Top Calcio 24 (o Telelombardia per chi vive nel Nord Italia), lo speciale Mirabelli contro Tutti.
L'ex DS del Milan sarà ospite di QSVS per una puntata ricca di dibattiti tra Mirabelli e gli altri ospiti di Ravezzani.

Mirabelli:"Noi avevamo la necessità di creare una squadra da zero, quando sono arrivato ho trovato le macerie. Abbiamo deciso di effettuare tanti acquisti per formare uno zoccolo duro giovane che potesse durare nel tempo. Il mercato in uscita è stato perfetto, non abbiamo dato nessuna buonauscita a chi è stato ceduto. Era un anno franco, abbiamo fatto così perché ci sarebbe stata la questione UEFA di li a poco. Abbiamo avuto poco tempo, giudicarmi su una sola campagna acquisti è fuorviante, avrei dovuto avere più tempo, stavamo costruendo una squadra dalle fondamenta.230 milioni? Fake news, il disavanzo di mercato è stato di 160 milioni. 

Donati chiede a Mirabelli come sia possibile che dopo tutti questi soldi investiti il Milan di Mirabelli sia arrivato al 6 posto come il Milan delle "macerie" della gestione precedente. Ravezzani lancia la pubblicità.

Mirabelli:"Io sono andato via a fine Luglio, e certi giocatori avevano grandi richieste. Kessie aveva richieste importanti. Tutti i giocatori del Milan che io ho portato porteranno una plusvalenza, tutti tranne Biglia ovviamente data l'età. Andrè Silva è stato ipercriticato ma è un giocatore importante, da dover aspettare, non si poteva avere fretta con lui. Silva nei prossimi anni sarà uno dei più forti al mondo. Se il Siviglia riscatta Silva il Milan farà una plusvalenza di 15 milioni."

Mirabelli: "Noi abbiamo patrimonializzato il Milan, con gli acquisti, con i rinnovi. Noi abbiamo dato valore. Aubameyang? Avevamo un accordo con lui e con il Dortmund, il padre ha fatto saltare il banco perché non voleva riportarlo al Milan. Cutrone? Era a scadenza, ma noi non l'abbiamo mai messo sul mercato. Quanto vale adesso Cutrone? È stato grazie a noi che l'abbiamo rinnovato che adesso il Milan ha un altro grande valore in casa. Ci abbiamo creduto anche quando era uno sconosciuto."

Mirabelli:"Bonaventura? Ce lo siamo già ritrovati in rosa con il rinnovo fatto, mai trattato un suo prolungamento, cosa farà la nuova società non lo so. Il tempo dirà se i giovani che ho portato al Milan saranno di grande valore per la squadra, non solo sul campo ma di valore economico, di patrimonio, di asset. Nel nostro primo anno, con Gattuso, siamo virtualmente arrivati in Champions."

Ordine:"Montella l'avete rinnovato per le nostre pressioni dei giornalisti, lo sappiamo tutti. Il Milan era una squadra giovane non per lei direttore ma perché Galliani aveva portato Calabria Cutrone Donnarumma Suso. Rinnovare i contratti non può considerarsi chissà quale valore aggiunto. Cristiano Ronaldo dici una cosa e poi un'altra. Prima dici una chiacchierata e poi che era tutto fatto ma è saltato. Tra queste due cose ci passa il mondo. Ce lo spieghi o no come è andata? YongHong Li contrario è una barzelletta, anche Fassone ha detto che il cinese voleva Ronaldo."

Mirabelli:"Ronaldo? Io non voglio più parlarne, ne parlerò ora per l'ultima volta. Qualcuno poi dice che è una presa per i fondelli. Noi Ronaldo lo avevamo bloccato, c'era la possibilità di prenderlo, è tutto vero. Poi Fassone mi ha detto che i numeri non tornavano e abbiamo dovuto lasciare perdere. Prima mi hanno dato un budget poi un altro, questo è il punto. Che vi devo dire di più? A me hanno detto che avevamo la possibilità di prenderlo, che i soldi c'erano, poi dal giorno alla notte mi hanno detto il contrario."

Mirabelli:"A me Ronaldo ha detto che voleva vincere l'Europa League perché non l'ha mai vinta, se ci credi bene sennò affari tuoi. Il Milan ha un fascino che tu non puoi capire."

Mirabelli:"di Ronaldo ne ho parlato con Mendes molto prima di andre Silva. Lui mi dice che cristiano al Milan ce lo poteva portare. Pellegatti mi ha tradito quando ha detto che avrei portato una punta che faceva cadere San Siro. Gli avevo detto che avevo Ronaldo in mano, era tutto pronto, c'eravamo davvero. Poi il giorno dopo mi hanno detto che i soldi che prima c'erano non c'erano più. Io il mio l'avevo fatto, è mancata la proprietà a sostenermi."

Mirabelli:"Non sto scherzando, noi volevamo presentarci con Cristiano Ronaldo. Era tutto fatto, avevamo l'accordo con il Real e con il giocatore. La trattativa era praticamente chiusa, mi ha fregato la proprietà."

Mirabelli:"La mia garanzia personale era Berlusconi che dava il Milan in mano a YongHong Li. Io ero tranquillo, se l'uomo più importante d'Italia da il Milan in mano a uno che prometteva mari e monti io ero tranquillo. Cosa avrei dovuto temere?"

Mirabelli:"dopo questo noi siamo andati su Aubameyang e il padre ha fatto saltare tutto. Per Montella la prima scelta era Kalinic, io ero pressato da Montella che voleva solo il croato. comprare un attaccante da Milan non è uno scherzo, ci sono delle cifre clamorose in ballo. Fatemi voi dei nomi da attaccanti da Milan. Milik? Non fatemi ridere dai. Immobile Belotti? Per questi due ti chiedono 100 milioni lo capite cosa vuol dire fare mercato per il Milan? "
Mirabelli:"ogni volta che dovevano arrivare i bonifici eravamo sempre molto tesi. Se mi domandavo chi c'era dietro questa proprietà? Queste domande non me le ponevo, mi hanno offerto il Milan, cosa dovevo domandarmi? I bonifici arrivavano sempre alla fine, sono arrivati tutti tranne l'ultimo. Una spiegazione? Io sono un piccolo attore di queste vicende, dovete chiedere ad altri. Gli stipendi? Mai mancato nulla, mai niente. Sempre stato pagato tutto fino all'ultimo centesimo."

Mirabelli:"Perché non rispondevano ai giornali alle inchieste? Perché i cinesi sono diversi da noi. Non gli frega niente di queste cose. A me dicevano così, i soldi ti sono arrivati o no? La scadenza è stata rispettata? Ti manca qualcosa? A posto così. Della Gabanelli di Ravezzani etc non ci frega nulla."

Mirabelli:"Le ore precendenti al mancato rimborso a Elliott sono state assurde, vi assicuro che c'erano tante cordate che volevano subentrare al cinese, una addirittura la conoscevo personalmente. Io non capirò mai perché ha preferito perdere tutto invece che guadagnarci addirittura, perché una cordata soprattutto lo avrebbe ricoperto d'oro."

Mirabelli:"Vicenda Donnarumma? Io accetto qualsiasi critica ma voglio che venga criticato anche chi ha creato un danno enorme facendo in modo che Donnarumma non rinnovasse prima ma andasse a scadenza con il procuratore avvoltoio che voleva 40 milioni di commissione da noi per rinnovare."

Mirabelli:"Donnarumma era invendibile perché era a scadenza, lo volevano tutti ma a partire dall'anno successivo facendolo firmare a Gennaio. Capite quale era la situazione? Noi non avremmo incassato niente, ce lo volevano portare via a zero. E il "merito" di questa situazione sapete tutti di chi è stato."

Mirabelli:"Paragone con Biglia? Ma cosa state dicendo? Biglia con Donnarumma non centra niente."

Mirabelli:"Donnarumma è un asset del Milan, abbiamo lavorato per fare sì che il Milan avesse questo asset. Se non l'avessimo rinnovato ma ceduto a zero avremmo perso vagonate di soldi."

Mirabelli:"Ravezzani ci rinuncio, te l'ho detto già tante volte che nessuno ce lo voleva pagare. Lo volevano tutti a zero. Tutti."

Mirabelli:"Ci sono degli aspetti del mio rapporto con Raiola che non si possono dire. Dovrei avere con me 5-6 avvocati per dire alcune cose. Quando Donnarumma voleva firmare e gli agenti no loro sono andati via e Donnarumma ha firmato. Lui voleva e loro no. Semplice. Commissioni sul rinnovo? Zero. Niente."

Mirabelli:"Magni? Una brava persona e un ottimo professionista. Ce lo siamo trovati e lo abbiamo tenuto. Quando è andato via Montella chi è arrivato voleva un suo uomo al posto di Magni."

Mirabelli:"Elliott? È normale che una proprietà decida di mettere i suoi uomini. Se cambia la proprietà è normale che ci sia un rimpasto del management. Ho accettato tutto con molta serenità."

Mirabelli:"Borini preso perché io sono stato al Sunderland? L'abbiamo pagato 5 milioni pagabili in 4 anni. Borini è uno degli acquisti migliori che io ho fatto. Va elogiato da tutti, lo hanno messo a fare tutti i ruoli tranne il portiere e ha sempre ben figurato. Il tifoso del Milan che di calcio ne capisce uno come Borini lo apprezza tantissimo. Bernardo Soares? Un ragazzo per le giovanili che ci serviva per il discorso dei posti da extracomunitario. Questo ragazzo comunque non è costato nulla e ha portato uno slot da extracomunitario in più."

Mirabelli:"Bonucci? C'è stata l'opportunità e noi l'abbiamo voluta cogliere al volo. Capisco che i tifosi adesso siano arrabbiati ma Bonucci è un grande uomo, un grande professionista, per il Milan ha sputato l'anima. Abbiamo sbagliato a dargli la fascia, questo è vero. L'ha chiesta lui? Questo non posso dirlo, era una situazione complicata, e non centra solo Bonucci ma anche altri giocatori. Paga tanto questo discorso della fascia, nella vita possono accadere anche dei ripensamenti dovuti alla situazione familiare, lui ha una famiglia che era tornata a Torino perché a Milano si trovava male e lui faceva il pendolare tutti i giorni e agli allenamenti era il primo ad arrivare e l'ultimo ad andare via. Levare la fascia a Montolivo? Non è stata una situazione facile, lui e Abate si sono indispettiti per la fascia data a Bonucci. Noi volevamo dare un segnale, anche all'esterno, che alcune dinamiche non ci sarebbero più state. Lucci? Era il procuratore di Montella Suso e Bonucci, una persona molto corretta."

Mirabelli:"delusione Andrè Silva? Quando tra due anni il Siviglia lo venderà a oltre 100 milioni in premier League vedremo cosa direte di lui."

Mirabelli:"Ravezzani non è vero che Biglia lo abbiamo pagato 20 milioni, è costato 17 ed è un perno del centrocampo di Gattuso."


Mirabelli:"Montolivo? A me lo chiedi? Chiedilo a Gattuso. Se lui ti dice che non c'è nulla allora non c'è nulla. Chiedi a Montolivo il perché no? Lo conosci bene credo. Io posso dirti della scorsa stagione, non di questa. Montolivo è un professionista che ha accettato le scelte tecniche. A Luglio di quest'anno, quando ero ancora al Milan e stavamo organizzando il viaggio in USA, Gattuso ha fatto delle valutazioni tecniche sul giocatore e ha visto che Montolivo era atleticamente indietro e ha preferito lasciarlo a Milanello. Se uno sta fuori sono scelte tecniche Franco."

Mirabelli:"ho preso Gattuso perché calabrese? Ma cosa diamine vi inventate? Io l'ho preso perché un grande campione come lui si è messo a fare l'allenatore e ha deciso di partire dal basso, di fare la gavetta. Mi ha colpito questa cosa. Io l'ho preso per la primavera perché pensavo fosse la mossa giusta per far crescere bene i nostri ragazzi. Gattuso "Grintuso"? Gattuso come allenatore è tutto tranne che grinta, Gattuso è come Guardiola, come Sarri, un innovatore, un maestro. Ha uno staff di primissimo livello e lui è super preparato. L'ho portato in primavera per vederlo da vicino, l'idea di portarlo in prima squadra, non da subito, c'era, ma dovevo vederlo prima da vicino."

Mirabelli:"prevenzione nei miei confronti? Sì l'ho sentita sinceramente. Mi fanno pesare che sono un genuino, uno che fatto la gavetta e che non vuole piegarsi ad alcuni sistemi pre costituiti. Non parlo dei tifosi ma dei media."


----------



## 7vinte (4 Dicembre 2018)

Che trash


----------



## Zagor (4 Dicembre 2018)

Preparo i pop corn....


----------



## pazzomania (4 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Ravezzani, stasera, 4 Dicembre 2018, alle 20, andrà in diretta su Top Calcio 24 (o Telelombardia per chi vive nel Nord Italia), lo speciale Mirabelli contro Tutti.
> L'ex DS del Milan sarà ospite di QSVS per una puntata ricca di dibattiti tra Mirabelli e gli altri ospiti di Ravezzani.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti live con le dichiarazioni dei presenti.





7vinte ha scritto:


> Che trash





Zagor ha scritto:


> Preparo i pop corn....



Interessante, ma tanto mi dimenticherò che c'è.


----------



## alcyppa (4 Dicembre 2018)

Che povero mentecatto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Dicembre 2018)

Tra un po' lo inviteranno anche al Grande Fratello o dalla D'Urso.


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Dicembre 2018)

Ditemi che c'è Ruiu vi prego


----------



## Cataldinho (4 Dicembre 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ditemi che c'è Ruiu vi prego


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Ravezzani, stasera, 4 Dicembre 2018, alle 20, andrà in diretta su Top Calcio 24 (o Telelombardia per chi vive nel Nord Italia), lo speciale Mirabelli contro Tutti.
> L'ex DS del Milan sarà ospite di QSVS per una puntata ricca di dibattiti tra Mirabelli e gli altri ospiti di Ravezzani.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti live con le dichiarazioni dei presenti.



Ormai è a tutti gli effetti uomo di spettacolo.

Quanti danni hanno fatto...compreso far alzare la cresta ad un sacco di gente.


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tra un po' lo inviteranno anche al Grande Fratello o dalla D'Urso.



Sicuro


----------



## Aron (4 Dicembre 2018)

stupendo


----------



## alcyppa (4 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ormai è a tutti gli effetti uomo di spettacolo.
> 
> Quanti danni hanno fatto...*compreso far alzare la cresta ad un sacco di gente.*



Si, condivido.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Dicembre 2018)

Uno che si presta a questi teatrini fa capire che razza di uomo sia. Immagino che non lavorerà mai più nel mondo del calcio. E la gente che lo difendeva!


----------



## Zenos (4 Dicembre 2018)

Il 31 sera già lo vedo nel trenino con Alfonso Signorini e Loredana Lecciso...e l'amico Charlie Brown...a e i o u Ypsilon...


----------



## Cataldinho (4 Dicembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Uno che si presta a questi teatrini fa capire che razza di uomo sia. Immagino che non lavorerà mai più nel mondo del calcio. E la gente che lo difendeva!



Probabilmente diventerà ospite fisso in questo tipo di trasmissioni calcistico-caciaresche.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Dicembre 2018)

Sarà da ridere


----------



## Pit96 (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mannaggia, mi perdo lo spettacolo probabilmente.
Avrei potuto farmi qualche risata forse


----------



## Boomer (4 Dicembre 2018)

Neanche la dignità di stare zitto ha questo qua.


----------



## Garrincha (4 Dicembre 2018)

Strano non vada dagli amici, forse ex e per quello, Criscitiello&company


----------



## Manue (4 Dicembre 2018)

Se Ravezzani fa il serio, fa partecipare anche Ruiu...
lo spero


----------



## Ruuddil23 (4 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Ravezzani, stasera, 4 Dicembre 2018, alle 20, andrà in diretta su Top Calcio 24 (o Telelombardia per chi vive nel Nord Italia), lo speciale Mirabelli contro Tutti.
> L'ex DS del Milan sarà ospite di QSVS per una puntata ricca di dibattiti tra Mirabelli e gli altri ospiti di Ravezzani.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti live con le dichiarazioni dei presenti.





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tra un po' lo inviteranno anche al Grande Fratello o dalla D'Urso.





Admin ha scritto:


> Ormai è a tutti gli effetti uomo di spettacolo.
> 
> Quanti danni hanno fatto...compreso far alzare la cresta ad un sacco di gente.





Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Uno che si presta a questi teatrini fa capire che razza di uomo sia. Immagino che non lavorerà mai più nel mondo del calcio. E la gente che lo difendeva!





Zenos ha scritto:


> Il 31 sera già lo vedo nel trenino con Alfonso Signorini e Loredana Lecciso...e l'amico Charlie Brown...a e i o u Ypsilon...





Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Probabilmente diventerà ospite fisso in questo tipo di trasmissioni calcistico-caciaresche.



Eh sì ormai il livello è questo, non che fosse di un livello molto diverso quando era """ds""". Su sportitalia l'ho "perso" perché non sapevo ci fosse, stasera me lo perderò consapevolmente e troverò di molto meglio da vedere, certi personaggi vanno boicottati ed ignorati. Unica cosa è il non dimenticarci mai che a un personaggetto simile è toccato gestire il budget più alto della storia del Milan, so che fa inc...are ma almeno da tifosi eviteremo di farci fregare un'altra volta e presteremo più attenzione a gente come Boban e Shevchenko che ci avevano avvisati.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Uno che si presta a questi teatrini fa capire che razza di uomo sia. Immagino che non lavorerà mai più nel mondo del calcio. E la gente che lo difendeva!



Eccomi, ammetto la mia colpa da inguaribile ottimista. 

Detto questo, Mirabelli ha avuto i suoi 15minuti di celebrità.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Ravezzani, stasera, 4 Dicembre 2018, alle 20, andrà in diretta su Top Calcio 24 (o Telelombardia per chi vive nel Nord Italia), lo speciale Mirabelli contro Tutti.
> L'ex DS del Milan sarà ospite di QSVS per una puntata ricca di dibattiti tra Mirabelli e gli altri ospiti di Ravezzani.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti live con le dichiarazioni dei presenti.



Era il migliore della combriccola, in lui ho sempre visto la buonafede almeno. Certamente ha fatto cose buone e tanti errori, col senno di poi, ma è anche poco ma sicuro che nella celebre estate dei 200 milioni per lui si sollevavano cori di giubilo tra i tifosi, trasformatisi poi in grida alla gigliottina come nelle parabole degli eroi romantici.
Oggi vedo tanta saccenza nei suoi confronti, che mi da un po' fastidio perchè ipocrita. Sul suo carro ci erano saliti a milioni quando era il momento.

Queste comparsate ad ogni modo sono ridicole, anche se alla fine nel calcio tutti cercano di fare ciccia con interviste e dichiarazione scuppe, come diceva Biscardi, per non finire nell'oblio e restare nel giro.


----------



## claudiop77 (4 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Ravezzani, stasera, 4 Dicembre 2018, alle 20, andrà in diretta su Top Calcio 24 (o Telelombardia per chi vive nel Nord Italia), lo speciale Mirabelli contro Tutti.
> L'ex DS del Milan sarà ospite di QSVS per una puntata ricca di dibattiti tra Mirabelli e gli altri ospiti di Ravezzani.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti live con le dichiarazioni dei presenti.



Botte da orbi.
Peccato non ci sia anche Fassone.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (4 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Ravezzani, stasera, 4 Dicembre 2018, alle 20, andrà in diretta su Top Calcio 24 (o Telelombardia per chi vive nel Nord Italia), lo speciale Mirabelli contro Tutti.
> L'ex DS del Milan sarà ospite di QSVS per una puntata ricca di dibattiti tra Mirabelli e gli altri ospiti di Ravezzani.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti live con le dichiarazioni dei presenti.



Più di quello che ha già detto , non vedo quali novità ci possano essere...piuttosto tirar fuori di nuovo Ronaldo dopo aver speso 200 mln....bastava solo lui per arrivare terzi in carrozza...


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2018)

Potrebbe scapparci una royal Rumble


----------



## earl22 (4 Dicembre 2018)

voglio proprio vedere ravezzani come si comporterà. è stato un' anno a dire peste e corna su mirabilandia.
ed aveva ragione tra l'altro


----------



## Boomer (4 Dicembre 2018)

Vi immaginate se a sorpresa si presenta Galliani? Sarebbe epico.


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Ci siamo, è arrivato Mirabelli


----------



## Jino (4 Dicembre 2018)

Chi gli darà un'altra opportunità nel calcio che conta!?


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ci siamo, è arrivato Mirabelli



.


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Ci sono anche Pellegatti e Franco Ordine


----------



## Boomer (4 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ci sono anche Pellegatti e Franco Ordine



Sto vedendo lo streaming di top calcio 24 ma non li vedo... Dove posso trovare il canale corretto?


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Sto vedendo lo streaming di top calcio 24 ma non li vedo... Dove posso trovare il canale corretto?



Da me si vede sul 10, Telelombardia


----------



## Boomer (4 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Da me si vede sul 10, Telelombardia



Risolto. Come si gongola Mirabello


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

*Mirabelli:"Noi avevamo la necessità di creare una squadra da zero, quando sono arrivato ho trovato le macerie. Abbiamo deciso di effettuare tanti acquisti per formare uno zoccolo duro giovane che potesse durare nel tempo. Il mercato in uscita è stato perfetto, non abbiamo dato nessuna buonauscita a chi è stato ceduto. Era un anno franco, abbiamo fatto così perché ci sarebbe stata la questione UEFA di li a poco. Abbiamo avuto poco tempo, giudicarmi su una sola campagna acquisti è fuorviante, avrei dovuto avere più tempo, stavamo costruendo una squadra dalle fondamenta."*


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mirabelli:"230 milioni? Fake news, il disavanzo di mercato è stato di 160 milioni."


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Donati chiede a Mirabelli come sia possibile che dopo tutti questi soldi investiti il Milan di Mirabelli sia arrivato al 6 posto come il Milan delle "macerie" della gestione precedente. Ravezzani lancia la pubblicità.


----------



## Jino (4 Dicembre 2018)

Praticamente ha detto che arrivato lui è cambiato il modo di fare mercato..niente più commissioni etc etc...do fatto si è inimicato mezzo mondo del calcio...come si poteva andare avanti con uno che vuole fare un gioco senza stare alle regole? Ma chi diavolo dará ancora lavoro a questo qui?


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Pellegatti: Mirabelli ha preso tanti buoni giocatori, il problema è stato il centravanti. Ma le cose erano due, meglio Aubameyang e giocare con vangioni oppure fare come Mirabelli che ci ha portato Kessie Calhanoglu conti ecc?


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Ravezzani, stasera, 4 Dicembre 2018, alle 20, andrà in diretta su Top Calcio 24 (o Telelombardia per chi vive nel Nord Italia), lo speciale Mirabelli contro Tutti.
> L'ex DS del Milan sarà ospite di QSVS per una puntata ricca di dibattiti tra Mirabelli e gli altri ospiti di Ravezzani.
> 
> Mirabelli:"Noi avevamo la necessità di creare una squadra da zero, quando sono arrivato ho trovato le macerie. Abbiamo deciso di effettuare tanti acquisti per formare uno zoccolo duro giovane che potesse durare nel tempo. Il mercato in uscita è stato perfetto, non abbiamo dato nessuna buonauscita a chi è stato ceduto. Era un anno franco, abbiamo fatto così perché ci sarebbe stata la questione UEFA di li a poco. Abbiamo avuto poco tempo, giudicarmi su una sola campagna acquisti è fuorviante, avrei dovuto avere più tempo, stavamo costruendo una squadra dalle fondamenta.230 milioni? Fake news, il disavanzo di mercato è stato di 160 milioni.
> ...



*Attenzione: leggete e quotate*


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mirabelli:"Io sono andato via a fine Luglio, e certi giocatori avevano grandi richieste. Kessie aveva richieste importanti. Tutti i giocatori del Milan che io ho portato porteranno una plusvalenza, tutti tranne Biglia ovviamente data l'età. Andrè Silva è stato ipercriticato ma è un giocatore importante, da dover aspettare, non si poteva avere fretta con lui. Silva nei prossimi anni sarà uno dei più forti al mondo. Se il Siviglia riscatta Silva il Milan farà una plusvalenza di 15 milioni."


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Pellegatti: Mirabelli ha preso tanti buoni giocatori, il problema è stato il centravanti. Ma le cose erano due, meglio Aubameyang e giocare con vangioni oppure fare come Mirabelli che ci ha portato Kessie Calhanoglu conti ecc?



Tra Silva e Kalinic ha speso 60 milioni per due bidoni. Era meglio usare quei soldi per un unico attaccante invece di buttarli per uno che non aveva dimostrato ancora nulla e un mestierante di 30 anni che qualche anno prima giocava tipo in Ucraina.


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Ravezzani, stasera, 4 Dicembre 2018, alle 20, andrà in diretta su Top Calcio 24 (o Telelombardia per chi vive nel Nord Italia), lo speciale Mirabelli contro Tutti.
> L'ex DS del Milan sarà ospite di QSVS per una puntata ricca di dibattiti tra Mirabelli e gli altri ospiti di Ravezzani.
> 
> Mirabelli:"Noi avevamo la necessità di creare una squadra da zero, quando sono arrivato ho trovato le macerie. Abbiamo deciso di effettuare tanti acquisti per formare uno zoccolo duro giovane che potesse durare nel tempo. Il mercato in uscita è stato perfetto, non abbiamo dato nessuna buonauscita a chi è stato ceduto. Era un anno franco, abbiamo fatto così perché ci sarebbe stata la questione UEFA di li a poco. Abbiamo avuto poco tempo, giudicarmi su una sola campagna acquisti è fuorviante, avrei dovuto avere più tempo, stavamo costruendo una squadra dalle fondamenta.230 milioni? Fake news, il disavanzo di mercato è stato di 160 milioni.
> ...



.


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mirabelli: "Noi abbiamo patrimonializzato il Milan, con gli acquisti, con i rinnovi. Noi abbiamo dato valore. Aubameyang? Avevamo un accordo con lui e con il Dortmund, il padre ha fatto saltare il banco perché non voleva riportarlo al Milan. Cutrone? Era a scadenza, ma noi non l'abbiamo mai messo sul mercato. Quanto vale adesso Cutrone? È stato grazie a noi che l'abbiamo rinnovato che adesso il Milan ha un altro grande valore in casa. Ci abbiamo creduto anche quando era uno sconosciuto."


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Era il migliore della combriccola, in lui ho sempre visto la buonafede almeno. Certamente ha fatto cose buone e tanti errori, col senno di poi, ma è anche poco ma sicuro che nella celebre estate dei 200 milioni per lui si sollevavano cori di giubilo tra i tifosi, trasformatisi poi in grida alla gigliottina come nelle parabole degli eroi romantici.
> Oggi vedo tanta saccenza nei suoi confronti, che mi da un po' fastidio perchè ipocrita. Sul suo carro ci erano saliti a milioni quando era il momento.
> 
> Queste comparsate ad ogni modo sono ridicole, anche se alla fine nel calcio tutti cercano di fare ciccia con interviste e dichiarazione scuppe, come diceva Biscardi, per non finire nell'oblio e restare nel giro.



Come sempre sei uno dei più saggi tra i tifosi milanisti che scrivono (spesso troppo ed a sproposito) sul web.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Dicembre 2018)

Ravezzani è da botte


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Ravezzani, stasera, 4 Dicembre 2018, alle 20, andrà in diretta su Top Calcio 24 (o Telelombardia per chi vive nel Nord Italia), lo speciale Mirabelli contro Tutti.
> L'ex DS del Milan sarà ospite di QSVS per una puntata ricca di dibattiti tra Mirabelli e gli altri ospiti di Ravezzani.
> 
> Mirabelli:"Noi avevamo la necessità di creare una squadra da zero, quando sono arrivato ho trovato le macerie. Abbiamo deciso di effettuare tanti acquisti per formare uno zoccolo duro giovane che potesse durare nel tempo. Il mercato in uscita è stato perfetto, non abbiamo dato nessuna buonauscita a chi è stato ceduto. Era un anno franco, abbiamo fatto così perché ci sarebbe stata la questione UEFA di li a poco. Abbiamo avuto poco tempo, giudicarmi su una sola campagna acquisti è fuorviante, avrei dovuto avere più tempo, stavamo costruendo una squadra dalle fondamenta.230 milioni? Fake news, il disavanzo di mercato è stato di 160 milioni.
> ...



.


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mirabelli:"Bonaventura? Ce lo siamo già ritrovati in rosa con il rinnovo fatto, mai trattato un suo prolungamento, cosa farà la nuova società non lo so. Il tempo dirà se i giovani che ho portato al Milan saranno di grande valore per la squadra, non solo sul campo ma di valore economico, di patrimonio, di asset. Nel nostro primo anno, con Gattuso, siamo virtualmente arrivati in Champions."


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Ravezzani, stasera, 4 Dicembre 2018, alle 20, andrà in diretta su Top Calcio 24 (o Telelombardia per chi vive nel Nord Italia), lo speciale Mirabelli contro Tutti.
> L'ex DS del Milan sarà ospite di QSVS per una puntata ricca di dibattiti tra Mirabelli e gli altri ospiti di Ravezzani.
> 
> Mirabelli:"Noi avevamo la necessità di creare una squadra da zero, quando sono arrivato ho trovato le macerie. Abbiamo deciso di effettuare tanti acquisti per formare uno zoccolo duro giovane che potesse durare nel tempo. Il mercato in uscita è stato perfetto, non abbiamo dato nessuna buonauscita a chi è stato ceduto. Era un anno franco, abbiamo fatto così perché ci sarebbe stata la questione UEFA di li a poco. Abbiamo avuto poco tempo, giudicarmi su una sola campagna acquisti è fuorviante, avrei dovuto avere più tempo, stavamo costruendo una squadra dalle fondamenta.230 milioni? Fake news, il disavanzo di mercato è stato di 160 milioni.
> ...



.


----------



## Boomer (4 Dicembre 2018)

.


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Ordine:"Montella l'avete rinnovato per le nostre pressioni dei giornalisti, lo sappiamo tutti. Il Milan era una squadra giovane non per lei direttore ma perché Galliani aveva portato Calabria Cutrone Donnarumma Suso. Rinnovare i contratti non può considerarsi chissà quale valore aggiunto. Cristiano Ronaldo dici una cosa e poi un'altra. Prima dici una chiacchierata e poi che era tutto fatto ma è saltato. Tra queste due cose ci passa il mondo. Ce lo spieghi o no come è andata? YongHong Li contrario è una barzelletta, anche Fassone ha detto che il cinese voleva Ronaldo."


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mirabelli:"Ronaldo? Io non voglio più parlarne, ne parlerò ora per l'ultima volta. Qualcuno poi dice che è una presa per i fondelli. Noi Ronaldo lo avevamo bloccato, c'era la possibilità di prenderlo, è tutto vero. Poi Fassone mi ha detto che i numeri non tornavano e abbiamo dovuto lasciare perdere. Prima mi hanno dato un budget poi un altro, questo è il punto. Che vi devo dire di più? A me hanno detto che avevamo la possibilità di prenderlo, che i soldi c'erano, poi dal giorno alla notte mi hanno detto il contrario."


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Donati:"Ma basta prenderci in giro, Ronaldo che veniva al Milan fuori dalla Champions e che non avrebbe vinto niente ma a chi la raccontate"


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mirabelli:"A me Ronaldo ha detto che voleva vincere l'Europa League perché non l'ha mai vinta, se ci credi bene sennò affari tuoi. Il Milan ha un fascino che tu non puoi capire."


----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mirabelli:"Bonaventura? Ce lo siamo già ritrovati in rosa con il rinnovo fatto, mai trattato un suo prolungamento, cosa farà la nuova società non lo so. Il tempo dirà se i giovani che ho portato al Milan saranno di grande valore per la squadra, non solo sul campo ma di valore economico, di patrimonio, di asset. Nel nostro primo anno, con Gattuso, siamo virtualmente arrivati in Champions."



Io questa roba di "noi virtualmente in Champions con Gattuso" non la posso proprio sentire..


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Ravezzani, stasera, 4 Dicembre 2018, alle 20, andrà in diretta su Top Calcio 24 (o Telelombardia per chi vive nel Nord Italia), lo speciale Mirabelli contro Tutti.
> L'ex DS del Milan sarà ospite di QSVS per una puntata ricca di dibattiti tra Mirabelli e gli altri ospiti di Ravezzani.
> 
> Mirabelli:"Noi avevamo la necessità di creare una squadra da zero, quando sono arrivato ho trovato le macerie. Abbiamo deciso di effettuare tanti acquisti per formare uno zoccolo duro giovane che potesse durare nel tempo. Il mercato in uscita è stato perfetto, non abbiamo dato nessuna buonauscita a chi è stato ceduto. Era un anno franco, abbiamo fatto così perché ci sarebbe stata la questione UEFA di li a poco. Abbiamo avuto poco tempo, giudicarmi su una sola campagna acquisti è fuorviante, avrei dovuto avere più tempo, stavamo costruendo una squadra dalle fondamenta.230 milioni? Fake news, il disavanzo di mercato è stato di 160 milioni.
> ...



.


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mirabelli:"di Ronaldo ne ho parlato con Mendes molto prima di andre Silva. Lui mi dice che cristiano al Milan ce lo poteva portare. Pellegatti mi ha tradito quando ha detto che avrei portato una punta che faceva cadere San Siro. Gli avevo detto che avevo Ronaldo in mano, era tutto pronto, c'eravamo davvero. Poi il giorno dopo mi hanno detto che i soldi che prima c'erano non c'erano più. Io il mio l'avevo fatto, è mancata la proprietà a sostenermi."


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mirabelli:"Non sto scherzando, noi volevamo presentarci con Cristiano Ronaldo. Era tutto fatto, avevamo l'accordo con il Real e con il giocatore. La trattativa era praticamente chiusa, mi ha fregato la proprietà."


----------



## MarcoMilanista (4 Dicembre 2018)

Virtualmente in Champions, fate una maglia.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mirabelli:"di Ronaldo ne ho parlato con Mendes molto prima di andre Silva. Lui mi dice che cristiano al Milan ce lo poteva portare. Pellegatti mi ha tradito quando ha detto che avrei portato una punta che faceva cadere San Siro. Gli avevo detto che avevo Ronaldo in mano, era tutto pronto, c'eravamo davvero. Poi il giorno dopo mi hanno detto che i soldi che prima c'erano non c'erano più. Io il mio l'avevo fatto, è mancata la proprietà a sostenermi."



Ma la cosa di Pellegatti non è stata quest'estate prima del subentro di Elliot?


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mirabelli:"La mia garanzia personale era Berlusconi che dava il Milan in mano a YongHong Li. Io ero tranquillo, se l'uomo più importante d'Italia da il Milan in mano a uno che prometteva mari e monti io ero tranquillo. Cosa avrei dovuto temere?"


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Ravezzani, stasera, 4 Dicembre 2018, alle 20, andrà in diretta su Top Calcio 24 (o Telelombardia per chi vive nel Nord Italia), lo speciale Mirabelli contro Tutti.
> L'ex DS del Milan sarà ospite di QSVS per una puntata ricca di dibattiti tra Mirabelli e gli altri ospiti di Ravezzani.
> 
> Mirabelli:"Noi avevamo la necessità di creare una squadra da zero, quando sono arrivato ho trovato le macerie. Abbiamo deciso di effettuare tanti acquisti per formare uno zoccolo duro giovane che potesse durare nel tempo. Il mercato in uscita è stato perfetto, non abbiamo dato nessuna buonauscita a chi è stato ceduto. Era un anno franco, abbiamo fatto così perché ci sarebbe stata la questione UEFA di li a poco. Abbiamo avuto poco tempo, giudicarmi su una sola campagna acquisti è fuorviante, avrei dovuto avere più tempo, stavamo costruendo una squadra dalle fondamenta.230 milioni? Fake news, il disavanzo di mercato è stato di 160 milioni.
> ...



.


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mirabelli:"dopo questo noi siamo andati su Aubameyang e il padre ha fatto saltare tutto. Per Montella la prima scelta era Kalinic, io ero pressato da Montella che voleva solo il croato. comprare un attaccante da Milan non è uno scherzo, ci sono delle cifre clamorose in ballo. Fatemi voi dei nomi da attaccanti da Milan. Milik? Non fatemi ridere dai. Immobile Belotti? Per questi due ti chiedono 100 milioni lo capite cosa vuol dire fare mercato per il Milan? "


----------



## Boomer (4 Dicembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma la cosa di Pellegatti non è stata quest'estate prima del subentro di Elliot?



Si sta inventando tutto. La storia di Montella e Kalinic è un'altra balla colossale. Le sue storie sono piene di contraddizioni.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (4 Dicembre 2018)

.


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Ravezzani, stasera, 4 Dicembre 2018, alle 20, andrà in diretta su Top Calcio 24 (o Telelombardia per chi vive nel Nord Italia), lo speciale Mirabelli contro Tutti.
> L'ex DS del Milan sarà ospite di QSVS per una puntata ricca di dibattiti tra Mirabelli e gli altri ospiti di Ravezzani.
> 
> Mirabelli:"Noi avevamo la necessità di creare una squadra da zero, quando sono arrivato ho trovato le macerie. Abbiamo deciso di effettuare tanti acquisti per formare uno zoccolo duro giovane che potesse durare nel tempo. Il mercato in uscita è stato perfetto, non abbiamo dato nessuna buonauscita a chi è stato ceduto. Era un anno franco, abbiamo fatto così perché ci sarebbe stata la questione UEFA di li a poco. Abbiamo avuto poco tempo, giudicarmi su una sola campagna acquisti è fuorviante, avrei dovuto avere più tempo, stavamo costruendo una squadra dalle fondamenta.230 milioni? Fake news, il disavanzo di mercato è stato di 160 milioni.
> ...



.


----------



## Aron (4 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mirabelli:"di Ronaldo ne ho parlato con Mendes molto prima di andre Silva. Lui mi dice che cristiano al Milan ce lo poteva portare. Pellegatti mi ha tradito quando ha detto che avrei portato una punta che faceva cadere San Siro. Gli avevo detto che avevo Ronaldo in mano, era tutto pronto, c'eravamo davvero. Poi il giorno dopo mi hanno detto che i soldi che prima c'erano non c'erano più. Io il mio l'avevo fatto, è mancata la proprietà a sostenermi."



Doveva esserci un altro bond che poi non era più arrivato


----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Dicembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Si sta inventando tutto. La storia di Montella e Kalinic è un'altra balla colossale. Le sue storie sono piene di contraddizioni.


Poverino. Si sta rendendo ancora più ridicolo. È tutto un "è stata colpa degli altri, io sono un gran direttore sportivo".


----------



## Boomer (4 Dicembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Poverino. Si sta rendendo ancora più ridicolo. È tutto un "è stata colpa degli altri, io sono un gran direttore sportivo".



La storia che il padre voleva Auba in Cina è un'altra balla visto che ora gioca tranquillamente nell'Arsenal.


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Ravezzani, stasera, 4 Dicembre 2018, alle 20, andrà in diretta su Top Calcio 24 (o Telelombardia per chi vive nel Nord Italia), lo speciale Mirabelli contro Tutti.
> L'ex DS del Milan sarà ospite di QSVS per una puntata ricca di dibattiti tra Mirabelli e gli altri ospiti di Ravezzani.
> 
> Mirabelli:"Noi avevamo la necessità di creare una squadra da zero, quando sono arrivato ho trovato le macerie. Abbiamo deciso di effettuare tanti acquisti per formare uno zoccolo duro giovane che potesse durare nel tempo. Il mercato in uscita è stato perfetto, non abbiamo dato nessuna buonauscita a chi è stato ceduto. Era un anno franco, abbiamo fatto così perché ci sarebbe stata la questione UEFA di li a poco. Abbiamo avuto poco tempo, giudicarmi su una sola campagna acquisti è fuorviante, avrei dovuto avere più tempo, stavamo costruendo una squadra dalle fondamenta.230 milioni? Fake news, il disavanzo di mercato è stato di 160 milioni.
> ...



A me sembra solamente uno che vuole stare al centro dell'attenzione. Manca solo che dica:"Un giorno mi imbarcai su un cargo battente bandiera liberiana".


----------



## sunburn (4 Dicembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma la cosa di Pellegatti non è stata quest'estate prima del subentro di Elliot?



Colpa della BBC che ha dato la notizia in ritardo.


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mirabelli:"ogni volta che dovevano arrivare i bonifici eravamo sempre molto tesi. Se mi domandavo chi c'era dietro questa proprietà? Queste domande non me le ponevo, mi hanno offerto il Milan, cosa dovevo domandarmi? I bonifici arrivavano sempre alla fine, sono arrivati tutti tranne l'ultimo. Una spiegazione? Io sono un piccolo attore di queste vicende, dovete chiedere ad altri. Gli stipendi? Mai mancato nulla, mai niente. Sempre stato pagato tutto fino all'ultimo centesimo."


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Ravezzani:"Con orgoglio devo dire che noi abbiamo sempre detto che questo cinese era tutta fuffa, siamo sempre stati di questa linea e la storia ci ha dato ragione. Una medaglia che mi metto al petto."


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mirabelli:"Signori non ho fatto io le verifiche reputazionali ed economiche sul cinese, ma advisor internazionali di fama mondiale. Grandi banche e studi. Si sono s*******ti? Può essere."


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mirabelli:"Perché non rispondevano ai giornali alle inchieste? Perché i cinesi sono diversi da noi. Non gli frega niente di queste cose. A me dicevano così, i soldi ti sono arrivati o no? La scadenza è stata rispettata? Ti manca qualcosa? A posto così. Della Gabanelli di Ravezzani etc non ci frega nulla."


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mirabelli:"Le ore precendenti al mancato rimborso a Elliott sono state assurde, vi assicuro che c'erano tante cordate che volevano subentrare al cinese, una addirittura la conoscevo personalmente. Io non capirò mai perché ha preferito perdere tutto invece che guadagnarci addirittura, perché una cordata soprattutto lo avrebbe ricoperto d'oro."


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Ravezzani:"Ma Lei Mirabelli non si è sentito umiliato ad intavolare la trattativa per Ronaldo e poi mollare il colpo perché non avevate i soldi? Io non vado a chiedere quanto costa una Porsche e al momento di pagare mi alzo e vado via."


----------



## 7vinte (4 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Ravezzani, stasera, 4 Dicembre 2018, alle 20, andrà in diretta su Top Calcio 24 (o Telelombardia per chi vive nel Nord Italia), lo speciale Mirabelli contro Tutti.
> L'ex DS del Milan sarà ospite di QSVS per una puntata ricca di dibattiti tra Mirabelli e gli altri ospiti di Ravezzani.
> 
> Mirabelli:"Noi avevamo la necessità di creare una squadra da zero, quando sono arrivato ho trovato le macerie. Abbiamo deciso di effettuare tanti acquisti per formare uno zoccolo duro giovane che potesse durare nel tempo. Il mercato in uscita è stato perfetto, non abbiamo dato nessuna buonauscita a chi è stato ceduto. Era un anno franco, abbiamo fatto così perché ci sarebbe stata la questione UEFA di li a poco. Abbiamo avuto poco tempo, giudicarmi su una sola campagna acquisti è fuorviante, avrei dovuto avere più tempo, stavamo costruendo una squadra dalle fondamenta.230 milioni? Fake news, il disavanzo di mercato è stato di 160 milioni.
> ...



Spiegate a Mirabelli che non si passa dall'avere l'accordo con Ronaldo e Aubameyang a prendere Kalinic e Silva. Esistono anche i vari Aguero, Higuain, Benzema ecc. che costano come Auba


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mirabelli:"Vicenda Donnarumma? Io accetto qualsiasi critica ma voglio che venga criticato anche chi ha creato un danno enorme facendo in modo che Donnarumma non rinnovasse prima ma andasse a scadenza con il procuratore avvoltoio che voleva 40 milioni di commissione da noi per rinnovare."


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Ravezzani:"Donnarumma è uscito disorientato da questa vicenda, la piazza vi ha appoggiato nello scontro con Raiola. Avete pagato una cifra esorbitante per rinnovarlo. Ma non era meglio venderlo?"


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mirabelli:"Donnarumma era invendibile perché era a scadenza, lo volevano tutti ma a partire dall'anno successivo facendolo firmare a Gennaio. Capite quale era la situazione? Noi non avremmo incassato niente, ce lo volevano portare via a zero. E il "merito" di questa situazione sapete tutti di chi è stato."


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Pellegatti:"Ravezzani ma cosa dici? Se Suning arriva e ti cede Icardi come prima mossa tu cosa fai? Dai non farmi arrabbiare."


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mirabelli:"Lo ripeto, Donnarumma era invendibile, nessuno ci pagava, lo volevano tutti a zero, e non averlo fatto rinnovare prima è stato un danno enorme fatto da qualcuno ai danni del Milan. Era una enorme polpetta avvelenata."


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mirabelli:"Paragone con Biglia? Ma cosa state dicendo? Biglia con Donnarumma non centra niente."


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mirabelli:"Donnarumma è un asset del Milan, abbiamo lavorato per fare sì che il Milan avesse questo asset. Se non l'avessimo rinnovato ma ceduto a zero avremmo perso vagonate di soldi."


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Ordine:"Donnarumma è stato il biglietto da visita del cinese, l'errore è stato prendere Reina in previsione della vendita di Donnarumma."


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Donati:"I tifosi non capiscono niente di calcio, quelli che insultavano Raiola per Donnarumma ora pregano la notte per fare in modo che porti Raiola al Milan. Coerenza zero."


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Donati:"I tifosi non capiscono niente di calcio, quelli che insultavano Raiola per Donnarumma ora pregano la notte per fare in modo che porti Raiola al Milan. Coerenza zero."



Ibra ovviamente


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Ravezzani:"Donnarumma andava venduto a una cifra adeguata, non rinnovato a tutti quei soldi."


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mirabelli:"Ravezzani ci rinuncio, te l'ho detto già tante volte che nessuno ce lo voleva pagare. Lo volevano tutti a zero. Tutti."


----------



## 7vinte (4 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mirabelli:"Ravezzani ci rinuncio, te l'ho detto già tante volte che nessuno ce lo voleva pagare. Lo volevano tutti a zero. Tutti."



Su questo ha ragione. Ravezzani è davvero irritante a volte. Anche se ultiamamente lo vedo cambiato


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mirabelli:"Ci sono degli aspetti del mio rapporto con Raiola che non si possono dire. Dovrei avere con me 5-6 avvocati per dire alcune cose. Quando Donnarumma voleva firmare e gli agenti no loro sono andati via e Donnarumma ha firmato. Lui voleva e loro no. Semplice. Commissioni sul rinnovo? Zero. Niente."


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Pellegatti:"Difendo alla morte Mirabelli sulla vicenda Donnarumma, sì è comportato benissimo."


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mirabelli:"Magni? Una brava persona e un ottimo professionista. Ce lo siamo trovati e lo abbiamo tenuto. Quando è andato via Montella chi è arrivato voleva un suo uomo al posto di Magni."


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mirabelli:"Elliott? È normale che una proprietà decida di mettere i suoi uomini. Se cambia la proprietà è normale che ci sia un rimpasto del management. Ho accettato tutto con molta serenità."


----------



## Boomer (4 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mirabelli:"Magni? Una brava persona e un ottimo professionista. Ce lo siamo trovati e lo abbiamo tenuto. Quando è andato via Montella chi è arrivato voleva un suo uomo al posto di Magni."



Cioè ora sta dando la colpa a Gattuso?


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Ravezzani, stasera, 4 Dicembre 2018, alle 20, andrà in diretta su Top Calcio 24 (o Telelombardia per chi vive nel Nord Italia), lo speciale Mirabelli contro Tutti.
> L'ex DS del Milan sarà ospite di QSVS per una puntata ricca di dibattiti tra Mirabelli e gli altri ospiti di Ravezzani.
> 
> Mirabelli:"Noi avevamo la necessità di creare una squadra da zero, quando sono arrivato ho trovato le macerie. Abbiamo deciso di effettuare tanti acquisti per formare uno zoccolo duro giovane che potesse durare nel tempo. Il mercato in uscita è stato perfetto, non abbiamo dato nessuna buonauscita a chi è stato ceduto. Era un anno franco, abbiamo fatto così perché ci sarebbe stata la questione UEFA di li a poco. Abbiamo avuto poco tempo, giudicarmi su una sola campagna acquisti è fuorviante, avrei dovuto avere più tempo, stavamo costruendo una squadra dalle fondamenta.230 milioni? Fake news, il disavanzo di mercato è stato di 160 milioni.
> ...



.


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mirabelli:"Borini preso perché io sono stato al Sunderland? L'abbiamo pagato 5 milioni pagabili in 4 anni. Borini è uno degli acquisti migliori che io ho fatto. Va elogiato da tutti, lo hanno messo a fare tutti i ruoli tranne il portiere e ha sempre ben figurato. Il tifoso del Milan che di calcio ne capisce uno come Borini lo apprezza tantissimo. Bernardo Soares? Un ragazzo per le giovanili che ci serviva per il discorso dei posti da extracomunitario. Questo ragazzo comunque non è costato nulla e ha portato uno slot da extracomunitario in più."


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mirabelli:"Bonucci? C'è stata l'opportunità e noi l'abbiamo voluta cogliere al volo. Capisco che i tifosi adesso siano arrabbiati ma Bonucci è un grande uomo, un grande professionista, per il Milan ha sputato l'anima. Abbiamo sbagliato a dargli la fascia, questo è vero. L'ha chiesta lui? Questo non posso dirlo, era una situazione complicata, e non centra solo Bonucci ma anche altri giocatori. Paga tanto questo discorso della fascia, nella vita possono accadere anche dei ripensamenti dovuti alla situazione familiare, lui ha una famiglia che era tornata a Torino perché a Milano si trovava male e lui faceva il pendolare tutti i giorni e agli allenamenti era il primo ad arrivare e l'ultimo ad andare via. Levare la fascia a Montolivo? Non è stata una situazione facile, lui e Abate si sono indispettiti per la fascia data a Bonucci. Noi volevamo dare un segnale, anche all'esterno, che alcune dinamiche non ci sarebbero più state. Lucci? Era il procuratore di Montella Suso e Bonucci, una persona molto corretta."


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Dicembre 2018)

.


----------



## __king george__ (4 Dicembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Cioè ora sta dando la colpa a Gattuso?



Magni e Galli li ha fatti fuori Rino lo sappiamo da tempo dai...F.Galli l'ha anche praticamente detto se non sbaglio...


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mirabelli:"delusione Andrè Silva? Quando tra due anni il Siviglia lo venderà a oltre 100 milioni in premier League vedremo cosa direte di lui."


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Ravezzani, stasera, 4 Dicembre 2018, alle 20, andrà in diretta su Top Calcio 24 (o Telelombardia per chi vive nel Nord Italia), lo speciale Mirabelli contro Tutti.
> L'ex DS del Milan sarà ospite di QSVS per una puntata ricca di dibattiti tra Mirabelli e gli altri ospiti di Ravezzani.
> 
> Mirabelli:"Noi avevamo la necessità di creare una squadra da zero, quando sono arrivato ho trovato le macerie. Abbiamo deciso di effettuare tanti acquisti per formare uno zoccolo duro giovane che potesse durare nel tempo. Il mercato in uscita è stato perfetto, non abbiamo dato nessuna buonauscita a chi è stato ceduto. Era un anno franco, abbiamo fatto così perché ci sarebbe stata la questione UEFA di li a poco. Abbiamo avuto poco tempo, giudicarmi su una sola campagna acquisti è fuorviante, avrei dovuto avere più tempo, stavamo costruendo una squadra dalle fondamenta.230 milioni? Fake news, il disavanzo di mercato è stato di 160 milioni.
> ...



.


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Ravezzani:"Mirabelli la Lazio è stato più furba di voi, gli avete pagato Biglia 20 milioni, loro hanno preso Leiva a zero e vi sono arrivati davanti. Biglia per me è il peggior acquisto che hai fatto, do voto 2 a questa operazione di mercato. È un giocatore usurato, a me non sorprende che abbia così tanti infortuni."


----------



## Pampu7 (4 Dicembre 2018)

.


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mirabelli:"Ravezzani non è vero che Biglia lo abbiamo pagato 20 milioni, è costato 17 ed è un perno del centrocampo di Gattuso."


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Ordine:"Ora ci devi dire qualcosa sulla questione Montolivo, ma perché questo ragazzo non gioca mai? Perché Gattuso non fa allenare Montolivo con gli altri? Perché lo manda con i primavera?"


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mirabelli:"A me lo chiedi? Chiedilo a Gattuso. Se lui ti dice che non c'è nulla allora non c'è nulla. Chiedi a Montolivo il perché no? Lo conosci bene credo. Io posso dirti della scorsa stagione, non di questa. Montolivo è un professionista che ha accettato le scelte tecniche. A Luglio di quest'anno, quando ero ancora al Milan e stavamo organizzando il viaggio in USA, Gattuso ha fatto delle valutazioni tecniche sul giocatore e ha visto che Montolivo era atleticamente indietro e ha preferito lasciarlo a Milanello. Se uno sta fuori sono scelte tecniche Franco."


----------



## __king george__ (4 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mirabelli:"A me lo chiedi? Chiedilo a Gattuso. Se lui ti dice che non c'è nulla allora non c'è nulla. Chiedi a Montolivo il perché no? Lo conosci bene credo. Io posso dirti della scorsa stagione, non di questa. Montolivo è un professionista che ha accettato le scelte tecniche. A Luglio di quest'anno, quando ero ancora al Milan e stavamo organizzando il viaggio in USA, Gattuso ha fatto delle valutazioni tecniche sul giocatore e ha visto che Montolivo era atleticamente indietro e ha preferito lasciarlo a Milanello. Se uno sta fuori sono scelte tecniche Franco."



ho letto solo qualcosa qua e la (poi leggerò meglio) ma mi sembra che Mirabelli non sia più tanto "innamorato" di Gattuso come prima...


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mirabelli:"ho preso Gattuso perché calabrese? Ma cosa diamine vi inventate? Io l'ho preso perché un grande campione come lui si è messo a fare l'allenatore e ha deciso di partire dal basso, di fare la gavetta. Mi ha colpito questa cosa. Io l'ho preso per la primavera perché pensavo fosse la mossa giusta per far crescere bene i nostri ragazzi. Gattuso "Grintuso"? Gattuso come allenatore è tutto tranne che grinta, Gattuso è come Guardiola, come Sarri, un innovatore, un maestro. Ha uno staff di primissimo livello e lui è super preparato. L'ho portato in primavera per vederlo da vicino, l'idea di portarlo in prima squadra, non da subito, c'era, ma dovevo vederlo prima da vicino."


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Ravezzani, stasera, 4 Dicembre 2018, alle 20, andrà in diretta su Top Calcio 24 (o Telelombardia per chi vive nel Nord Italia), lo speciale Mirabelli contro Tutti.
> L'ex DS del Milan sarà ospite di QSVS per una puntata ricca di dibattiti tra Mirabelli e gli altri ospiti di Ravezzani.
> 
> Mirabelli:"Noi avevamo la necessità di creare una squadra da zero, quando sono arrivato ho trovato le macerie. Abbiamo deciso di effettuare tanti acquisti per formare uno zoccolo duro giovane che potesse durare nel tempo. Il mercato in uscita è stato perfetto, non abbiamo dato nessuna buonauscita a chi è stato ceduto. Era un anno franco, abbiamo fatto così perché ci sarebbe stata la questione UEFA di li a poco. Abbiamo avuto poco tempo, giudicarmi su una sola campagna acquisti è fuorviante, avrei dovuto avere più tempo, stavamo costruendo una squadra dalle fondamenta.230 milioni? Fake news, il disavanzo di mercato è stato di 160 milioni.
> ...



.


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mirabelli:"quando è saltato Montella ho chiamato han li e mi ha detto prendi il migliore, il budget non importa, prendi il n.1. io ho deciso di dare fiducia a Gattuso. Loro non erano contenti, l'hanno visto come un ridimensionamento ma hanno accettato la cosa perché io ci ho messo la faccia, ho detto o Gattuso o niente. All'inizio i risultati erano terribili, abbiamo sofferto tutti, ma gli abbiamo dato fiducia e i risultati ci hanno dato ragione."


----------



## MaschioAlfa (4 Dicembre 2018)

David han li...

Dopo la decisione di esonerare Montella dice la proprietà non ha limiti di budget per il nuovo allenatore.


E Mirabelli.... Ed io ho scelto Gattuso.


David han li IDOLO


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mirabelli:"Gattuso è un top allenatore, sarà l'allenatore del Milan per i prossimi 20 anni. Io il Milan continuo a seguirlo, ovvio. La partita più bella di questa stagione? A Napoli quando Gattuso ha dato una lezione di calcio ad Ancelotti, se lo faceva guardiola ne stavate a parlare per mesi. I gol del Milan a Napoli sono da fare studiare a Coverciano. Conte? Mai avuto nessuno contatto l'anno scorso, ci eravamo sentiti prima del rinnovo di Montella poi basta.
Leonardo Gattuso? Non so cosa dirvi onestamente, io non vivo più il Milan quotidianamente."


----------



## __king george__ (4 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mirabelli:"ho preso Gattuso perché calabrese? Ma cosa diamine vi inventate? Io l'ho preso perché un grande campione come lui si è messo a fare l'allenatore e ha deciso di partire dal basso, di fare la gavetta. Mi ha colpito questa cosa. Io l'ho preso per la primavera perché pensavo fosse la mossa giusta per far crescere bene i nostri ragazzi. Gattuso "Grintuso"? Gattuso come allenatore è tutto tranne che grinta, Gattuso è come Guardiola, come Sarri, un innovatore, un maestro. Ha uno staff di primissimo livello e lui è super preparato. L'ho portato in primavera per vederlo da vicino, l'idea di portarlo in prima squadra, non da subito, c'era, ma dovevo vederlo prima da vicino."



questo smentisce quello che avevo scritto appena poco fa



Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mirabelli:"quando è saltato Montella ho chiamato han li e mi ha detto prendi il migliore, il budget non importa, prendi il n.1. io ho deciso di dare fiducia a Gattuso. Loro non erano contenti, l'hanno visto come un ridimensionamento ma hanno accettato la cosa perché io ci ho messo la faccia, ho detto o Gattuso o niente. All'inizio i risultati erano terribili, abbiamo sofferto tutti, ma gli abbiamo dato fiducia e i risultati ci hanno dato ragione."



se è andata davvero cosi mi viene da piangere...e fa anche capire che in realtà il parere dei ds conta molto più di quello che si crede


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mirabelli:"prevenzione nei miei confronti? Sì l'ho sentita sinceramente. Mi fanno pesare che sono un genuino, uno che fatto la gavetta e che non vuole piegarsi ad alcuni sistemi pre costituiti. Non parlo dei tifosi ma dei media."


----------



## diavolo (4 Dicembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> La storia che il padre voleva Auba in Cina è un'altra balla visto che ora gioca tranquillamente nell'Arsenal.



Tra l'altro quell'estate Aubameyang in una diretta sui social incalzato dai tifosi su un suo possibile passaggio in rossonero rispose:"a Milano stanno dormendo".


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2018)

Ravezzani:"Ringrazio Mirabelli, una brava persona, un brav'uomo. Sul professionista però è meglio che non mi esprima, anche se il DS è un lavoro difficile." 

Finita


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Dicembre 2018)

Ravezzani è incredibile come abbia ancora tutti i denti al loro posto, si può discutere e parlare di quanto fatto dalle scorse dirigenze, ma lui è proprio maleducato sempre e comunque


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Dicembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Io questa roba di "noi virtualmente in Champions con Gattuso" non la posso proprio sentire..



Ha ribadito che il Milan era praticamente arrivato quarto senza contare Benevento e Verona... 
Ma questo discorso lo possono fare tutti, tutti hanno perso dei punti per degli episodi, anzi in quelle 4 partite il Milan non meritò più di quanto ottenuto, c'era poco da recriminare.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (5 Dicembre 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ha ribadito che il Milan era praticamente arrivato quarto senza contare Benevento e Verona...
> Ma questo discorso lo possono fare tutti, tutti hanno perso dei punti per degli episodi, anzi in quelle 4 partite il Milan non meritò più di quanto ottenuto, c'era poco da recriminare.



Per non parlare del fatto che anche tenere Montella inizialmente è una sua scelta. Poi il discorso di puntare tutto su Gattuso nonostante budget illimitato mi fa pensare che ha voluto mettere un allenatore mediocre per non mettere in evidenza i limiti della rosa da lui costruita.


----------



## Garrincha (5 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mirabelli:"ho preso Gattuso perché calabrese? Ma cosa diamine vi inventate? Io l'ho preso perché un grande campione come lui si è messo a fare l'allenatore e ha deciso di partire dal basso, di fare la gavetta. Mi ha colpito questa cosa. Io l'ho preso per la primavera perché pensavo fosse la mossa giusta per far crescere bene i nostri ragazzi. Gattuso "Grintuso"? Gattuso come allenatore è tutto tranne che grinta, Gattuso è come Guardiola, come Sarri, un innovatore, un maestro. Ha uno staff di primissimo livello e lui è super preparato. L'ho portato in primavera per vederlo da vicino, l'idea di portarlo in prima squadra, non da subito, c'era, ma dovevo vederlo prima da vicino."


Ah, era ubriaco fradicio, a posto così


----------



## Ambrole (5 Dicembre 2018)

personaggio veramente patetico.
Farebbe più bella figura ad ammettere che ha sbagliato tutto e anche di più. Fare peggio bisogna impegnarsi


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Dicembre 2018)

.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Dicembre 2018)

Dichiarazioni sconcertanti che fanno capire in che mani eravamo. Gente sprovveduta che ha per un un anno e più ha giocato a football manager. La realtà è che tra Kalinic, Silva e Musacchio questo inetto ha buttato via più di 90 milioni di euro. E poco importa del discorso delle plusvalenze, qualsiasi dirigente sarebbe capace di vendere un giocatore un anno dopo ottenendo una plusvalenza solo per l’ammortamento. A me sembra demagogia e un tentativo maldestro di difendere il pessimo lavoro svolto. Il compito di Mirabelli non era quello di fare plusvalenze per via dell’ammortamento, bensì quello di creare una squadra competitiva per il quarto posto. Non c'è riuscito con oltre 200 milioni spesi. L’unico giocatore tecnicamente valido portato da Mirabelli era il turco, il resto era una serie di difensori e centrocampisti che non avrebbero migliorato di un millimetro il rendimento offensivo della squadra. Poi anche il turco si è rivelato un bidone colossale purtroppo. Troppi errori, troppi giocatori inutili presi. Che Biglia sia il perno del centrocampo di Gattuso poco cambia: gioca semplicemente perché non abbiamo di meglio in questo momento.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Dicembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Si sta inventando tutto. La storia di Montella e Kalinic è un'altra balla colossale. Le sue storie sono piene di contraddizioni.



invece qui ci sono delle basi x questa tesi 
non avevamo ancora preso Kalinic 
e in una diretta con Montella Mirabelli ha fatto capire che era Montella che lo voleva...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (5 Dicembre 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> invece qui ci sono delle basi x questa tesi
> non avevamo ancora preso Kalinic
> e in una diretta con Montella Mirabelli ha fatto capire che era Montella che lo voleva...



Beh, lo voleva tra gli attaccanti che si potevano prendere a 30 Milioni..


----------



## claudiop77 (5 Dicembre 2018)

Una volta comprato Bonucci, acquisto che non era in programma, è rimasto poco budget per l'attaccante.

In pratica la scelta era tra Bonucci+Kalinic oppure Aubameyang da solo.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Dicembre 2018)

Il famigerato "Innominabile" dunque era vero. Ricordo bene che fiutavamo gli indizi come segugi e avevamo ragione sul forum!!!

Per il resto è un teatrino abbastanza pietoso. Del trio delle meraviglie resto dell'idea che Mirabelli sia l'unico da salvare. Ha fatto errori e lo si può certamente criticare ma perlomeno fatti cercando di fare il bene del Milan, dal suo punto di vista, in una condizione oggettivamente estrema e irripetibile.
Per me se rientra nel giro in un'altra piazza, magari con meno ambizioni, può fare bene perché non è un incompetente.
Però come vedo da questo "interrogatorio" pagherà caro il suo anno di Milan.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Dicembre 2018)

Ieri mi sono visto quasi tutta l' intervista:

1) L' ho sempre difeso, più che per il fatto di considerarlo il bravo, per il fatto che mi viene automatico difendere chi viene attaccato per partito preso. Ho sempre detto che non mi permetterei mai di giudicare nessun professionista in cosi poco tempo, infatti è stato ribadito più volte ieri, sia da lui, che da altri, che il non avergli dato un' altra stagione per completare l'opera influisce troppo sull' opinione che si ha di lui

2) Nella sua testa secondo me ha tutto chiaro, ma per Dio, ha difficoltà estreme nell' esprimersi e far capire cosa vuole dire 

3) So che molti fanno battutine e mazzi vari, ma che ogni giocatore da lui comprato, a parte Biglia, porti plusvalenze o comunque pareggi, mi trova concorde, ma questo lo vedremo/vedrete in futuro. Con un po' di obbiettività, lo sanno pure quelli che criticano comunque.

4) L' attaccante forte, lo sapeva anche lui che serviva, come avete visto non era del tutto scemo, è stato tradito dalla società

5) La gente non ha ancora capito che lui era soltanto un dipendente, e nemmeno il più importante: se la società ti dice che i soldi ci sono, tu stai zitto ed esegui. Secondo me, anche chi rompe/ha da ridire su questa cosa, poi col proprio capo sta zitto ed esegue come un agnellino, mesto mesto.

6) Avesse lasciato andare Donnarumma, l' avremmo mangiato vivo, non voglio nemmeno immaginare cosa avrei letto

7) Borini è scarso, ma fa il suo ovunque lo metti ( non chissà che bene), qui ne abbiamo fatto una battaglia

8) Evidentemente, qualche errore l' ha commesso, ci mancherebbe, ma quest' anno siamo quarti con la rosa PENSATA anche da lui

9) La società l' ha *STRAFREGATO*


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Dicembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ieri mi sono visto quasi tutta l' intervista:
> 
> 1) L' ho sempre difeso, più che per il fatto di considerarlo il bravo, per il fatto che mi viene automatico difendere chi viene attaccato per partito preso. Ho sempre detto che non mi permetterei mai di giudicare nessun professionista in cosi poco tempo, infatti è stato ribadito più volte ieri, sia da lui, che da altri, che il non avergli dato un' altra stagione per completare l'opera influisce troppo sull' opinione che si ha di lui
> 
> ...


Discorsi condivisibili, su donnarumma poi chissà cosa sarebbe successo se lo avessi fatto andar via a zero

Comunque già il fatto che ha difeso il Milan da un avvoltoio come raiola dovrebbe essere apprezzato, lui gli interessi della società l'ha fatto , il cesso che c'era prima a raiolafaceva da autista,invece che difendere A.C Milan


----------



## Guglielmo90 (5 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il famigerato "Innominabile" dunque era vero. Ricordo bene che fiutavamo gli indizi come segugi e avevamo ragione sul forum!!!
> 
> Per il resto è un teatrino abbastanza pietoso. Del trio delle meraviglie resto dell'idea che Mirabelli sia l'unico da salvare. Ha fatto errori e lo si può certamente criticare ma perlomeno fatti cercando di fare il bene del Milan, dal suo punto di vista, in una condizione oggettivamente estrema e irripetibile.
> Per me se rientra nel giro in un'altra piazza, magari con meno ambizioni, può fare bene perché non è un incompetente.
> Però come vedo da questo "interrogatorio" pagherà caro il suo anno di Milan.



Per me no e queste dichiarazioni lo dimostrano. Lui le ha fatte per farsi "bello". Anche tutta la gestione Gattuso lo dimostra.


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (5 Dicembre 2018)

Per carità, ha rimesso un pò a posto la rosa con giocatori che frutteranno plusvalenze ma gli errori sono stati diversi ed eclatanti.

- Il fatto che c'erano solo macerie mi convince fino ad un certo punto, è stato scelto un certo modo di procedere ma non è che fosse l'unico, non era mica una squadra neopromossa quella che ha trovato.
- La rosa (titolari e riserve) è stata costruita male per qualsiasi modulo, questa cosa non ha senso con il budget che aveva in mano.
- Andrè Silva potrebbe esplodere nei prossimi 2-3 anni, non lo so, ma acquistare un giovane con alte aspettative (fosse solo per il prezzo) in una squadra rivoluzionata, sinceramente, rende ancora piu difficile l'ambientamento e l'affiatamento con i compagni. Sicuramente un grosso azzardo visto che non era esattamente un anno in cui potevamo permetterci di aspettare i giocatori.
- Il rinnovo di Donnarumma, in un modo o nell'altro, era da fare. Si poteva fare meglio? non saprei, bisognerebbe entrare nel merito della vicenda, da persona esterna posso dire che l'ingaggio è decisamente alto. 
- Borini lo hanno messo a fare tutti i ruoli. Ok perfetto, peccato li faccia tutti male, puoi metterlo ovunque perchè non c'è un ruolo in cui risalta, è insufficiente in qualsiasi parte del campo. magari prendi un giocatore meno versatile ma che almeno sia sufficiente in ciò che fa.
- Che Cristiano Ronaldo volesse venire al Milan per vincere la UEFA, con tutta onestà, mi fa solo che ridere.

Per concludere i risultati sono quelli che contano e il Milan l'anno scorso è arrivato sesto nonostante le cifre spese, per cui la stagione è stata fallimentare, non è che puoi girarci tanto intorno. Poi l'hanno mandato via per cui non sapremo come sarebbe andata avanti.


----------



## odasensei (5 Dicembre 2018)

Se avess saputo che Cutrone fosse così forte probabilmente si sarebbe preso un altro profilo al posto di Kalinic o di Andrè Silva per completare la rosa e avremmo assistito a tutt'altra stagione con altri esiti ma immagino che col senno di poi sia facile parlare.
Gli altri acquisti bene o male sono stati tutti positivi, avessimo trovato più equilibrio avrebbero reso anche meglio, soprattutto Biglia
Comunque credo anche io che Mirabelli si sia mezzo bruciato dopo questa esperienza, con tutte le attenuanti che può avere
Poi vabbè su certe dichiarazioni probabilmente non sapremo mai la verità, tipo quella su Ronaldo o sul padre di Aubameyang


----------



## pazzomania (5 Dicembre 2018)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> Per carità, ha rimesso un pò a posto la rosa con giocatori che frutteranno plusvalenze ma gli errori sono stati diversi ed eclatanti.
> 
> - Il fatto che c'erano solo macerie mi convince fino ad un certo punto, è stato scelto un certo modo di procedere ma non è che fosse l'unico, non era mica una squadra neopromossa quella che ha trovato.
> - La rosa (titolari e riserve) è stata costruita male per qualsiasi modulo, questa cosa non ha senso con il budget che aveva in mano.
> ...



Il fatto che ci fossero le macerie, amico mio, è l'unica cosa oggettiva e non opinabile di tutta sta storia.

Andrè Silva, esploda o no, comunque porterà una buona plusvalenza, anche se mi stanno sulle palle le plusvalenze in un certo senso fittizie, perchè se un giocatore lo paghi 38, e poi lo vendi a 40, la plusvalenza a bilancio sarà pure 15 milioni, ma in realtà è di 2.

Donnarumma non si poteva fare meglio, purtroppo. Non dovevano arrivare a quel punto Galliani e il fido Rocco.

Borini, non è insufficente, è a livello basso per il Milan, ad ogni modo, un Jolly che paghi 6 milioni in 4 anni a comode rate, non lo vedo come sto disastro incredibile.

Su Ronaldo, non lo so: secondo me, il procuratore aveva dato un ok di massima, poi si sono messi a fare i conti e non se ne è fatto più nulla, molto semplicemente.


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Dicembre 2018)

Diciamoci la verità, la madre di tutti gli errori è stata prendere Bonucci. Un atto di vanità. C'erano già 4 difensori centrali in organico e quei soldi si dovevano spendere per la punta.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Dicembre 2018)

Onestamente bisogna ringraziare la sua incompetenza, grazie a lui alla fine ci ritroviamo una dirigenza seria. Non avesse fatto disastri ci ritroveremmo inguaiati con lui e fessone ancora


----------



## Aron (5 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mirabelli:"quando è saltato Montella ho chiamato han li e mi ha detto prendi il migliore, il budget non importa, prendi il n.1. io ho deciso di dare fiducia a Gattuso. Loro non erano contenti, l'hanno visto come un ridimensionamento ma hanno accettato la cosa perché io ci ho messo la faccia, ho detto o Gattuso o niente. All'inizio i risultati erano terribili, abbiamo sofferto tutti, ma gli abbiamo dato fiducia e i risultati ci hanno dato ragione."



ma quali risultati?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (5 Dicembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> ma quali risultati?



Non lo sai? Quest'anno siamo nella Champions virtuale.


----------



## Djici (5 Dicembre 2018)

Li hanno detto di prendere il numero uno e che il budget non contava proprio e questo ha scelto Gattuso... Per una squadra che doveva salvare subito la stagione.
Un genio.


----------



## Garrincha (5 Dicembre 2018)

Donnarumma sarà stata una polpetta avvelenata ma non è che fare un triennale a Gattuso a cifre spropositate quando bastava un tozzo di pane obbligando chi viene a tenerselo non sia una sciagura


A me fa sorridere che il Milan sia quarto grazie anche suoi acquisti quando a tirare la carretta non sono i suoi che quasi se al posto di pinco preso da Mirabelli c'era pallino preso da un altro ds ipoteticamente erano quarti lo stesso. Tre giocatori ci sono nell'undici iniziale portati da lui, quattro con Borini contando la panchina, con il turco che è impalpabile e Kessie e Rodriguez che stanno facendo una stagione normale. 

Anche il Milan di Montella due anni fa aveva chiuso il girone d'andata terzo o giù di lì e per parole sue e di molti altri con le MACERIE, a dimostrazione che stare in alto per un breve periodo può capitare a tutti, un paio di risultati diversi per loro e poteva esserci il Parma, merito degli acquisti di Mirabelli?


----------



## Garrincha (5 Dicembre 2018)

È interessante che nello stesso giorno i due protagonisti della vicenda parlino di Kalinic, Mirabelli getta tutte le colpe su Montella reo a suo dire di averlo tormentato per il suo acquisto, il secondo invece parla di mancanza di alternative e necessità di fare almeno un altro acquisto in attacco.

Senza partigianeria ma mi sento di prendere per buona la ricostruzione di Montella dato che è la stessa che ritenni all'epoca, con venti milioni e una formula di prestito con obbligo/diritto di acquisto non c'erano molti attaccanti a cui arrivare in quel momento escludendo anche le scommesse


Ah dimenticavo, sulla ricostruzione della vicenda Ronaldo da parte di Mirabelli mi sembra difficile ci fosse l'accordo col Real quando Perez si è messo di traverso l'anno successivo, magari non lo voleva alla Juventus e gli faceva meno paura in termini di consenso al Milan ma continua a suonarmi strano che lo lasciassero andare senza almeno un braccio di ferro


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Dicembre 2018)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> Per carità, ha rimesso un pò a posto la rosa con giocatori che frutteranno plusvalenze ma gli errori sono stati diversi ed eclatanti.
> 
> - Il fatto che c'erano solo macerie mi convince fino ad un certo punto, è stato scelto un certo modo di procedere ma non è che fosse l'unico, non era mica una squadra neopromossa quella che ha trovato.
> - La rosa (titolari e riserve) è stata costruita male per qualsiasi modulo, questa cosa non ha senso con il budget che aveva in mano.
> ...



Ha detto che lo volevano tutti prendere a zero a Giugno ma allora tutte le notizie sulle offerte ricevute erano balle?
Le offerte si avvicinavano alla cifra richiesta di 70 milioni, altroche zero. 
Ma Mirabelli ha avuto paura di esordire in una grande squadra vendendo un gioiello della squadra, futuro portiere della nazionale ecc...
L'ha pure detto "mi si sarebbero voltati tutti contro".
E' stato un codardo e ha firmato un contratto plurimilionario includendo il fratello, 14 mil lordi all'anno. Intanto prendendo anche Reina.
"Perchè Donnarumma è un assett..."
In pratica dice che pagare 14 mil ai Donnarumma è un bene per il Milan, ovvero se abbiamo il secondo monte ingaggi della A va bene, perchè significa che abbiamo più assett??


----------



## uolfetto (5 Dicembre 2018)

ma soares è vero oppure no che ci ha portato uno slot da extracomunitario in più? perchè la cosa mi sembra facilmente verificabile. se ce lo ha portato (come sapevo io) allora è una operazione giusta e dovrebbero finire le ironie su sta cosa.


----------



## Garrincha (5 Dicembre 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> ma soares è vero oppure no che ci ha portato uno slot da extracomunitario in più? perchè la cosa mi sembra facilmente verificabile. se ce lo ha portato (come sapevo io) allora è una operazione giusta e dovrebbero finire le ironie su sta cosa.



Operazione normale per occupare lo slot da extracomunitario, non penso si intenda che ne ha portato uno in più ma che non lo hai perso. 

L'ironia penso nascesse più per l'età, ne mostrava quaranta oltre ad essere il sosia di Carlton e certo qualcuno si aspettava l'astro nascente sudamericano dal talent scout invece che il tappabuchi


----------



## First93 (5 Dicembre 2018)

Se con le macerie arrivi sesto, non puoi pensare di arrivare sesto anche l'anno dopo con 160 milioni spesi. Questo discorso penso sia la cartina tornasole riguardo il suo lavoro, perché se spendi così tanto non puoi fare una stagione come lo scorso anno. Tra l'altro, tra i giocatori che tirano la carretta quest'anno ci sono Romagnoli e Suso, che non c'entrano niente con Mirabelli, anzi, fanno parte delle famose macerie. 

Su Donnarumma, purtroppo si sono ritrovati una patata bollente dalla stagione precedente. Secondo me hanno fatto la cosa giusta, venderlo sarebbe stato impensabile a causa del contratto. 

Borini grande acquisto perché 6 milioni sono pagabili in 4 anni... Bha. Innanzitutto, non è un giocatore da Milan, ma neanche da panchina, perché tecnicamente è inguardabile, inoltre prende la modica cifra di 2,5 mln all'anno fino al 2021, che non sono proprio spiccioli.

Il problema fondamentale di Mirabelli è che fare una campagna acquisti come l'anno scorso ci sarebbe riuscito chiunque. Voglio Kessie, tieni 35 milioni, voglio Calhanoglu, tieni 40 milioni, voglio Biglia adesso anche se è in scadenza, tieni 17 milioni, e così via. Una campagna acquisti così la faccio ogni volta su FM, purtroppo però ci ha portati a un passivo assurdo, a una stagione fallimentare e soprattutto ad una squadra incompleta. Invece l'Inter a Gennaio ha preso in prestito Rafinha, che insieme a Cancello li hanno portati al quarto posto. A voi le conclusioni.

Capitolo plusvalenze. Bhe, se prendi dei giocatori giovani, basta aspettare qualche anno e sei a posto, perché per fare un esempio vendere Kessie adesso a poco più di 20 milioni ti permette di fare una piccola plusvalenza. Non voglio approfondire il discorso, però i giocatori che ha preso genereranno una plusvalenza non perché è un genio lui, ma perché è molto semplice farla.

Concludo dicendo che non posso voler male a Mirabelli, secondo me ha fatto il possibile per il Milan, però si è risultato inadeguato e per fortuna l'hanno cacciato. Ora speriamo la finisca con queste pagliacciate e verità, perché ci sta solo mettendo in ridicolo e basta.


----------



## mil77 (5 Dicembre 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Donnarumma sarà stata una polpetta avvelenata ma non è che fare un triennale a Gattuso a cifre spropositate quando bastava un tozzo di pane obbligando chi viene a tenerselo non sia una sciagura
> 
> 
> A me fa sorridere che il Milan sia quarto grazie anche suoi acquisti quando a tirare la carretta non sono i suoi che quasi se al posto di pinco preso da Mirabelli c'era pallino preso da un altro ds ipoteticamente erano quarti lo stesso. Tre giocatori ci sono nell'undici iniziale portati da lui, quattro con Borini contando la panchina, con il turco che è impalpabile e Kessie e Rodriguez che stanno facendo una stagione normale.
> ...



Kessie Rodriguez non stanno facendo una stagione normale, stanno giocando bene. Soprattutto Rodriguez è molto migliorato dall'anno scorso


----------



## sette (5 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mirabelli:"Ronaldo? Io non voglio più parlarne, ne parlerò ora per l'ultima volta. Qualcuno poi dice che è una presa per i fondelli. Noi Ronaldo lo avevamo bloccato, c'era la possibilità di prenderlo, è tutto vero. Poi Fassone mi ha detto che i numeri non tornavano e abbiamo dovuto lasciare perdere. Prima mi hanno dato un budget poi un altro, questo è il punto. Che vi devo dire di più? A me hanno detto che avevamo la possibilità di prenderlo, che i soldi c'erano, poi dal giorno alla notte mi hanno detto il contrario."



Le cose sono 2, ha detto ciò seriamente oppure no. Nel primo caso la riabilitazione è ancora lunga.


----------



## Ambrole (8 Dicembre 2018)

sette ha scritto:


> Le cose sono 2, ha detto ciò seriamente oppure no. Nel primo caso la riabilitazione è ancora lunga.



Esatto
Dai, uno che nemmeno da parlare


----------



## Zenos (8 Dicembre 2018)

Nell'ultimo editoriale, Mauro Suma criticando le ultime apparizioni di Mirabelli,scrive:
"La prossima volta che dovesse capitarci di fare domande al buon Mirabelli, che abbiamo apprezzato sul piano umano, professionale e calcistico, sarebbe su un particolare che abbiamo appreso di recente e che, pur non avendolo sentito con le nostre orecchie, ci ha un po' deluso. E' vero che al momento di congedare un responsabile del settore giovanile rossonero, avrebbe pronunciato la frase "tu sei più bravo, ma devo esonerare te perchè sei amico del pelato?". La speranza, ebbene sì, è che non sia vero."

Se davvero Miramax ha detto questo diventa il mio mito.


----------

